# Ebiken group buy (recontinuation)



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I have more or less finished my part of working through all the issues that have arisen lately. I have been texted by several participants of the gb in when this can continue. I will be shipping this out NOVEMBER 8th or week after for saturday or sunday arrival. Everything needs to be finalized and paid for by the *NOV 4th*. NOTHING is finalized or reserved unless you get a PM from me with a picture of your order on a sticky. PLEASE re-confirm ALL orders.

everything is the same as before where all payments will be sent to me directly via E-interac or paypal(+fee) and all pickups will include the corresponding invoice as well. All prices are tax inclusive and shipping inclusive. Some orders we will not accept if it is too sparse.

Pickup location will be same as before and this information will be available upon request through PM. Any other questions please contact me directly.

*SHRIMPS*
Cherry/fire red mix baby about 0.4-0.6cm 120 for $50 
Bloody Mary, $10.00 each 
Pumpkin, $3.00 each
Pumpkin Rili, $6.00 each
Yellow Rili, $6.00 each
Green Baublti, $3.50 each, 10+ for $3.00 each
Blue Velvet, $4.00 each
Blue Rili, $3.50 each
Poison Blue,10+ for $12.00 each
Chocolate, $4.50 each
Carbon Rili, $10.00 each
Snowball, $3.00 each, 10+ for $2.50 each

CRS SS/SS+, $6.00 each
CRS SSS, $10.00 each, 10+ for $8.00 each
CRS SSS+ (Crown/Flower), $12.00 each
Golden Bee, $3.50 each
CBS S/S+, $4.50 each
CBS SS/SS+, $6.50 each
CBS SSS, $10.50 each, 10+ for $8.00 each
CBS SSS+ (Crown/Flower), $12.50 each
BKK mixed (Panda/Bar), 5+ for $10.00 each
Panda, 5+ $10.00 each 
Extreme BKK, $20.00
Shadow Panda, $25.00 each
Hinomaru BKK, $75.00 each
No-Entry BKK, $75.00 each
Mosura BKK, $65.00 each
Black capped BKK, $70.00 each
*Pinto BKK, $175.00 each, 5+ for $165.00 each*
Blue bolt low grade (light blues, less than 60% coverage), $18.00 each, 5+ for $15.00 each
Blue Bolt high grade (60%+ coverage), $35.00 each, 10+ for $30 each
RR mixed (Ruby Red/Wine Red), 5+ for $15.00 each
Wine Red, 5+ for $15.00 each
Extreme RR, $20.00 each
Hinomaru RR, $75.00 each
No-Entry RR, $75.00 each

Black Tiger Orange Eye (BTOE), $24.00 each, 5+ for $22.50 each

*FISH*
Black/Blue Eye L144 Longfin, $15.00 each, 10+ fo $12.50 each

*PLANTS*
ADDED pic of some moss
This display is in one of the chain LFS I supply to. In this gb, the driftwood ones won't be available due to weight and being out of water for too long may cause it to become buoyant again. All mosses on driftwood grown in greenhouse in Vancouver, not chilliwack.

Mini Pellia 1.5"x1.5" on Stainless Steel $5
Fissiden Fontanus 1.5"x1.5" on Stainless Steel $5
Pearl Moss 1.5"x1.5" on Stainless Steel $8
Flame Moss 3.5"x3.5" on stainless steel $8
Eriocaulon Shiga $20
Red Moss golfball size $25







one annoying problem about this moss is it clings onto everything. It can grow very fast with ideal conditions.








red moss clinging onto the rhizomes of my buce.

*Ebiken Products! SALE PRICE LISTED!*
SHOU will be back in stock, but no KOU as we want to maintain price so we have gone through a more direct source route.

EBIKEN HAN (40g) NEWLY RELEASED
Retail $18 --- GB SALE price $14.40
Han(繁) in Japanese means many/ in great numbers. This product contains many beneficial bacteria in dormant form along with a special mix of Fungi specifically for shrimp. This product is intended to be used in conjunction with Ei (栄). Both these products combined, "Han Ei" (繁栄) in Japanese means flourish. This product together is one of, if not the best combination of products for the highest possible survival and growth rate of shrimps (specifically tested with Crystal shrimp). When Han is used, you will see that the shrimps will all gather and continually pick at it and devour it until all is gone. They help with the digestive systems of the shrimps along with increasing its immune system.

Ebiken Ei (25g) 
Retail $18 --- GB SALE price $14.40
A very fine micro-organism and beneficial bacteria baby powder specifically aimed for fast development of shrimps. This particular product does not have any adverse affect when accidentally overdosed. You will see an increased survival rate of baby shrimps and increased activity of adult shrimps.
Use: half a spoon full twice a week. Can be used everyday at 1/4 a teaspoon a day.

Ebiken Nagomi (5 pcs) 
Retail $18 --- GB SALE price $14.40 
Nagomi is a ceramic based mineral ball which will continually release over 50 trace minerals into the water for shrimps to use for up to 2 years. 
Use: To activate the ball, first take a bowl and place the balls in the bowl. Boil water until it comes to a boil and pour over the balls in the bowl until it is submerged in water. Allow the balls to sit in the boiling water for 2 minutes before pouring and letting it cool on its own. Once cool enough to touch place in the tank. It is recommended 5 balls per 10-20 gallons of water spread evenly across substrate or placed near a high flow area.

Ebiken Kou Yin (25g) (powder)
Retail $9 --- GB SALE price $7.20
Kou Yin, is a high quality old sea mud for shrimp tanks. This specific product is in powder form and can be used during the setup of a new tank or maintenance of a tank. It helps increase beneficial bacteria, bacterial activity, deodorize water, helps stabilize water, and improves water quality by removing toxins.
Use: When used for initial tank setups, sprinkle a thin layer before laying substrate. Half a spoonful every 10 gallons of water changed is more than sufficient. Keep in mind it is a powder and will dissolve quickly and raise TDS.

Ebiken Sosei 30g and 60g **newly released sizing options**
Retail $11 --- GB SALE price $8.80 (30g)
Retail $16 --- GB SALE price $12.80 (60g) 
Sosei is a highly dissolvable organic fulvic acid. It conditions the water to allow shrimps to thrive in a comfortable environment with soft acidic water. Increases the survival rates of baby shrimps and may increase the rate in which shrimps breed. It also promotes the growth of more luscious plants and enhances the root systems of plants and longevity of active soils. 
Use: It is recommended that half a level spoonful be used for ever 10-15 gallons of water and be dosed accordingly to every water change.

Ebiken Shou (5 pcs) 
Retail $18 --- GB SALE price $14.40
Shou is an amazing product that has antibacterial properties, releases trace minerals, absorbs harmful toxins, deodorizes water, and as an active filtering media. This product contains: zinc, lithium, iodine, selenium, and 20 other trace elements, which over a long period of time will slightly alter the TDS.
Use: 5 spheres every 10-15 gallons of water evenly spaced across the substrate. This product lasts 2 years and does not require any maintenance.

]Ebiken Custom Shrimp Net[/B]
IMPORTANT NOTICE: All net heads size are not included in length of net, net heads are a set size 1.5" - 2"

1) Net Head Configuration:
a. Circular / Oval
b. Square
c. Triangular

2) Net Head Color
d. Black (cannot be combined with option c)
e. White

3) Rod Length can be 2" - 12" (in 0.5" increments), for every 1" above 12" add $0.50

4) Rod Material
f. Acrylic
g. Carbon Fiber, add $2.00
h. Weaved Carbon Fiber (NOT AVAILABLE ONLY FOR ME!)









carbon fiber









WEAVED carbon fiber!

Nets start at a flat rate at the sale price of $10 (normal is $15) needs at least 48 hours before shipment notice.

*Some excess equipment I will have for sale ALL ITEMS LIMITED QUANTITY !ALL BRAND NEW OF COURSE!*

ALL Quantity available items will be made viewable HERE: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhLsL97Sxh0udDRKbTJ2WkY0N01uTGtINnBLQ3A2b0E#gid=0









Glass Planter Orbs / Vase with suction cup similar to Gush Orb. $18 each!









Suction cup upgrade cost $0.25 each only available or orb buyers









Brass one way check valve $3.75 each









Nano Glass drop checker $6.00 each
Large Glass drop checker $6.00 each









Stainless Steel Strainer (12mm or 16mm) $6.00









6 holed red $12.00
6 holed black $14.50
3 holed red $7.00









Tool holder for rimless tanks!
$20.00









rimless tank CO2 drop checker $9.00 each









12/16mm Glass inline CO2 diffuser $38.00









extendable shrimp nets $12.00









Spring Lily Pipe Brush Cleaner $8.00 each

*12/16mm Glass Lily Pipe $40

16/22mm Glass Lily Pipe $40*

















Glass Lily Pipe Intake 12/16mm the skimmer part is acrylic everything else is glass!

More to come! and some upon request!


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

pics of red moss? ty.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

chance said:


> pics of red moss? ty.


I'll get it later tonight when I'm at the studio. Same moss sold for 30 USD for golfball size in the states.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I have added many more items to the list!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Very curious to see this moss as well.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> Very curious to see this moss as well.


+1 on seeing a pic of the Red Moss & what's the Latin name?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

latin name, not sure pictures up!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been getting alot of questions about the moss.

It can be red not a problem. But it has to be in cooler temps like for tigers and a low tech system Otherwise what happens is it grows like a weed.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=392586

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=302794


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Scientific name is Caloglossa cf. beccarii


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Scientific name is Caloglossa cf. beccarii


THANKS! =)

I have updated new lower prices and even MORE variety as we now have no contract restrictions! I will update with even MORE items tomorrow once the last equipment order has arrived. We are jam packed with goodies! Over 60 different items in 122kg!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I have updated everything once again. EVERYONE please re-confirm order and your order isn't confirmed nor reserved until you get a sticky PM from me with a picture of your order.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are sweet looking hang on drop checkers! Can I get 2 of them?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

All dry goods are shipping out tomorrow. All live goods will arrive 16th. Gives chance for both dry and live to arrive same time so that pickup will be all together!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

The dry goods have now shipped out. Matt will also be receiving some very rooted stumps and so you can talk to him about pricing if you see an interesting piece =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

shipment booked to arrive sunday at 2:30pm so it will be meeting up at around 4pm I will PM all participants


----------

